# New In From A Trade Elgin Pocket Watch



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi new in from a trade and very happy with i am its a 7 jewels, model 7 ,size 16,class 110,from 1940 .with a nickel damaskeening movement,keeping good time and not in bad con for a old military pocket watch.all the best woody77.


----------



## Jewel (Aug 20, 2012)

Looks nice


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

I have one just like it. In great condition and keeps dead accurate time. Well held, sir!


----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

Love that case, you don't get engraving like that very often, very nice.


----------

